# Rotting Flesh Radio vs. Hauntcast



## Serpentarius (Jul 31, 2011)

I listen to Hauntcast religiously. I tried listening to a few RFR episodes, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> Does anyone on here listen to Rotting Flesh Radio, Hauntcast, or any other Halloween/horror/haunted attraction news/event/entertainment show(s)?


 I heard RFR first, and I still will listen to it from time to time in between episodes of HauntCast. I don't have anything bad to say about RFR. They have been around for a while, and I hope they keep making money. 

 * I LOVE HauntCast! * HauntCast is for me and people like me - people just knocking around in our labs trying to put together something fun for the holiday we love. RFR seemed - and seems- to me like it's aimed at the pros. I don't have $50K to blow. Only on HauntCast do we hear "Mad Props" for the home built creations like Fester D Krepid and Spider Rider. I'm not likely to build an asylum door any time soon, but these, I can do!

I want to get great ideas from the prop building segments, to hear interviews with people like Terra, Lauriebeast and Scott Stollon, and frankly to hear JT and Chris jabber nonsense about movies. I've said it before and I'll say it again - even when HC was a paid subscription ($1 per show?!?! How great a deal was THAT?) just listening to Theater of the Mind was worth the price of admission. Add a little Shellhawk Culture and now Ed Cannon with pro style tips a home haunter can actually use, and you have a great show.

AZ Haunters and HauntCast. These are my people.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

HauntCast is my favorite and I have been listening to them every month since they started. It is for haunters like me and apeals to me. No offence to RFR. RFR is alright but is not in the same league as HauntCast. I love HauntCast and encourage every haunter to listen.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Hauntcast! I too have been listening since episode 1. I think it's a great mix of entertaining and educational. When I listen to it, I feel like I'm really part of the Halloween community. 

I've tried RFR only once. And I just found myself skipping ahead, hoping the next part would be more interesting, until I gave up and turned it off. I should probably try it again. I mean, there have 1 or 2 episodes of Hauntcast that weren't as good as others, so maybe I just was listening to one of the lesser RFR episodes.

Please understand, I mean NO DISRESPECT to RFR. This is just my personal opinion and preference.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think so far everyone has hit it on the head.

Hauntcast is a great fun show, def. a good home haunter show. RFR is geared more towards pro haunting at times with news in the industry, current things going on in the haunt industry, covering conventions, tradeshows etc. (much like the Transworld or Hauntcon shows) and guest interviews from some of my good friends like Bloody Mary, Ed Douglas, Ben Armstrong etc. and keeping it family friendly since haunting goes into generations of a family.


I was a home haunter, then ran a haunt for about 10 years professionally, then started RFR back in 2005.

So I think it all depends on what you want out of a show. I think both have a market and such. Pro on one end, home haunter on the other. A good balance.

Also, yes I agree, every show, HC or RFR or any other Pod has good and bad shows. Especially since RFR is a Weekly show. Not monthly. We churn out show after show after show keeping the news and information coming within the industry, it happens. Same as tv shows episodes at times.

Anyways, enjoy your weekend and I look forward to seeing many of you at the Haunts during our 7th Annual Haunt Tours this season. And thank you to the many listeners who over the years have gotten us to where we are today.

_As always haunters, never neglect family business, and you always have a haunt friend in me, find me out and about and let's have a drink on RFR. Kungaloosh.
_


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*A few thoughts*

Thank you guys for all the Hauntast love. I just want to clarify that Hauntcast covers all aspects of haunting home and pro. We now have a pro haunt segment "Something Wicked" with pro haunt veteran Ed Gannon. We definitely focus on the building and creative side of haunting, not so much the business side. I consider our show edutainment, a mix of education and entertainment. We want you to learn and laugh. 
Because we are not competing over air time, as you can listen to either show anytime you want, there shouldn't be any us vs them mentality. This thread seems like it was started to cause drama, something neither Jonathan or I want. If you love our show keep listening, if not, don't. With just over two months until Halloween let's focus on getting ready for the night of nights.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

i meant NO drama, disrespect, or anything like that, Hauntcast. I enjoy both shows. Sorry, ps. edutainment is the coolest word ever! I don't mean to be a cauldron stirrer.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

*Agreed, no drama.*

I have and do listen to both podcasts. I am relatively new to the haunt community (last four years or so) but have been doing a home haunt for about ten. So, coming in to the community, I have found the politics of it to be pretty much like every other community.

One of the things I love is when a group of people support each other and HELP each other with out any subtle attacks, "one-up-manship", or obvious grandstanding. I have found that to be the case with many in the haunt community, and both podcasts feature those people. I also see that people who are only in to promoting themselves get noticed very quickly. Being involved in such a niche community like ours means that we have a lot of networking and people DO talk.

Much of the regular radio I listen to I have to edit what is around my daughter, because I am trying to be responsible. So the PG-13 vs family programming is not really that important to me. I like that Hauntcast listens to its audience and adopted a little moderation in this regard. It means I can listen to it more often in the presence of my kid.

I think it is important to listen to the audience and make improvements. I think it is a huge compliment to Hauntcast that RFR has adopted segments that Hauntcast has been doing well, and gotten great response from. To me that is a double dose of awesome. I like that I will get a variety of haunting ideas and inspiration from two sources.

I like that RFR is focused on the money making haunt aspect. As a home haunter there is a lot we can learn from the "professional" haunter. Safety, crowd control, flow through...an amazing amount of information out there. So I appreciate knowing what a "pro haunt" has to deal with or may be interested in.

I have never put together a podcast. I have taught some classes of various kinds and know just that prep work is amazing. So churning out a podcast once a month, much less every week would be a daunting task. So, given the difference in release frequencies and time Hauntcast is going to come off a bit more polished... just the nature of the beast.

Plus, with RFR trying to generate revenue they can't be as edgy. They have to play nice with everyone because they need to have advertisers that pay their way.

I think it would be awesome if RFR would interview Chris from Hauntcast and put it out there. I know I enjoyed the segment on HC that interviewed Jonathan from RFR. I am eagerly awaiting the reverse interview.

So a HUGE thank you to you both for what you do. Your time and effort is appreciated by the haunt community.

Cory


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

I love BOTH of these podcasts. Hauntcast AND Rotting Flesh Radio.

These are two separate groups of people who pour insane amounts of Halloween and Haunting enthusiam into their shows and help us keep the Halloween spirit alive year-round. Whether you're sweating out a prop build in the dead of summer, freezing your pumpkins off buried under a January snow, or at last revelling in the spooky, leafy, cidery fun of the October Haunt Season itself, these podcasts come along for the ride with humor, music, news, tutorials, articles and Halloween viewpoints from all around. 

Where would we be without Johnny Thunder's insane cackling, The G-Host's eerie fascination with bodily functions, the Revenant's thoughtful essays on scaring and being scared, and the haunted prop stylings of Shellhawk and whoever's doing props this month? 

It just wouldn't be the same without Jonathan buzzing through his 85th news item of the week in an Absinthe-fueled frenzy, Storm's high-pitched haunting harangues, Pierce's fresh fright insights, and Rabid Badger's patient interviews of a crazy cross-section of Halloween humanity as they're deliriously disgorged from the backside of a bustling commerical haunt.

To all the members, past, present, and future, of the Scream Team and the Casket Crew, thank you for what you do. Keep staying scary and rotting away.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I like both. It's podcasts like that, websites and forums like this, and all sorts of media that informs and entertain the haunt community. Furthermore, I like this forum because people of all haunt walks of life. Fellow haunters helping fellow haunters. I've gotten several great ideas that will be used. I was a scareactor for a year, home haunter for eight, deadite and whatever you call a Hauntcast listener for just a few months. If anyone needs scaring tips, let me know.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i listen to both shows religiously and have for years.


----------

